# VOIP Options w/US Number



## rjgreen (Sep 24, 2019)

Asking for help on a common question but can't seem to get the answer to a specific configuration. Curious if anyone can help. 

We have US numbers and plans through AT&T. My coverage in Los Barriles is "ok" - calls will come through most of the time, but at the house we are in a black hole. Great wifi, but no coverage. I run a business and need reliable phone service and don't want to change my number for business reasons. 

I bought a Skype number and paid for Skype service. I forwarded my US number to my Skype number, and then changed Skype caller ID to show as my US number when I dial out. It had all the functionality I wanted - keep number, have calls to that number come to a VOIP service, and when I dial out show as that number. 

But I've had several people say that when they called me they got a busy signal. Not ideal for me. 

Is there another configuration with another service that gives the same functionality - essentially mirroring my number as is but allowing me to use wifi for phone, since I'm on great wifi 95% of the time? 

Thanks!!


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Sorry - I have a headache and couldn't follow all your text. 

We are very happy with MagicJack. We don't communicate much with the US, but we have a Miami based number. We paid Amazon $35 US + $5 shipping for the VOIP device and 1 year of unlimited calling. I also have the Magic Jack android app on my Mexican cell and forward our incoming US calls to my Mexican number free (doesn't happen often). I also have Magic Jack send me messages of incoming calls. At the moment I can't recall if they are recorded attachments or transcribed messages.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I should also mention that from time to time I get a terrible connection on MagicJack, but I'm sure that could happen with any VOIP solution. Often times, it is when the other party is also on VOIP - like when I call a US help desk and am connected with someone sitting in India or such.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I re-read your post. Couldn't you simply transfer your AT&T number to MagicJack ?


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

lat19n said:


> I re-read your post. Couldn't you simply transfer your AT&T number to MagicJack ?


Apparently - you can even have two magic jack devices use the same phone number. You could have the phone ring in your house in the States AND your house in Mexico !
That sounds pretty cool to me (although I only have one house).

https://www.phoneservicesupport.com/2-magic-jacks-1-phone-number-t11327.html


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

You can set up a Google Voice number, if you have access to a physical US phone number for setup verification (yours or a friend's) ; then use Google Hangouts for calls/texts. You can unlink the verification phone number after setup. Then you will have a no-cost US based number. Use able over a cell or Wi-Fi network. 



Sent from my LM-X210 using Tapatalk


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I’ve used both Magic Jack and Ooma. Both work fine, but I like Ooma a bit more. I finally switched my Canadian landline to Ooma and receive calls made to my home phone on my iPhone Ooma app when I’m in Mexico. Outgoing calls from the Ooma machine or phone app show my home phone (Canadian) regardless of what country I’m physically in. If you google VOIP options you’ll find various options, as well as reviews, ratings, customers service experience, etc. That’s how I ended up going with Ooma - but I like Magic Jack, too. I no longer remember exactly what made Ooma beat out Magic Jack in my analysis.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> I’ve used both Magic Jack and Ooma. Both work fine, but I like Ooma a bit more. I finally switched my Canadian landline to Ooma and receive calls made to my home phone on my iPhone Ooma app when I’m in Mexico. Outgoing calls from the Ooma machine or phone app show my home phone (Canadian) regardless of what country I’m physically in. If you google VOIP options you’ll find various options, as well as reviews, ratings, customers service experience, etc. That’s how I ended up going with Ooma - but I like Magic Jack, too. I no longer remember exactly what made Ooma beat out Magic Jack in my analysis.


At one point I looked into Ooma. I could be way wrong here but I already have my (two actually) VOIP bases/handsets and with Ooma you need to purchase new 'hardware'. Also - on a monthly basis I believe Ooma is more expensive, certainly for what I need (I need very little). By no means am I criticizing your choice. 

https://www.thevoiphub.com/providers/ooma-telo/cost/


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

lat19n said:


> At one point I looked into Ooma. I could be way wrong here but I already have my (two actually) VOIP bases/handsets and with Ooma you need to purchase new 'hardware'. Also - on a monthly basis I believe Ooma is more expensive, certainly for what I need (I need very little). By no means am I criticizing your choice.
> 
> https://www.thevoiphub.com/providers/ooma-telo/cost/


True, there is a small monthly fee. And I had rob purchase the initial hardware. It was so I could cancel the landline I’d had for a few decades (and was paying way too much for) without losing my number. The reception on Ooma has been really good. And the complementary phone app has been great. It means I can receive and make phone calls from my cell phone (whether in Canada or Mexico) but it shows up as being from my home number.


----------



## dvinton (Mar 8, 2019)

I have a Sprint account and use the Wi-Fi calling feature, https://www.sprint.com/en/shop/services/wi-fi-calling.html.

We're house sitting in Ajijic and using this feature now. Outbound calls behave as if you're in the US. Inbound calls seem to work just fine.


----------

